# Catch Swarm in Nuc or 8 Frame Medium, which is best and why?



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I like the 5 frame nucs for most of the swarms. Easier to carry, load, move around etc... Then get to feeding and let them build up for a month or so. If you don't mind the lifting and carrying the medium w/ lid, bottom etc... go for it.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Probably late on this one, but if it is small a 5 frame nuc is probably just about perfect.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. Based upon today's experience next time it is a nuc.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

NEVER assume it will fit in a nuc,, ALWAYS carry a full box and a nuc and when you get there,, make the decision which to use!! TOO many times I have been told by the person requesting the removal IT IS HUGE!! THOUSANDS of BEES!! only to find that it is a small swarm....

my 2 cents


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I like 1/2'' plywood nucs for catching swarms.
There lite and all one piece.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

In this case he had seen it and it was small, but I agree, I brought a nuc for a swarm, when home and got a deep, went home and got another deep once!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

marant said:


> Thanks. Based upon today's experience next time it is a nuc.


Some swarms don't fit five frame nucs.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I will have both a nuc and an 8 frame box if I ever get another chance!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think Frank changed his business cards to that photo!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I hive all my swarms in a 10 frame medium. Why not?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

For some swarms that may be too small. The issue is more the size of the swarm. I saw a photo of a swarm that would seem small in a mating nuc, but some are humongous.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some swarms are as small as a baseball (some are even smaller but not worth the trouble). Some are as large as two or three basketballs. Use whatever you need to get them in. A cardboard box will do.


----------

